# Change Password



## Omikron (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Problem to change my root pw. 

Please can you give me a decliration to change it.


Thx


yours 

Michael


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2010)

Boot to single user mode, then you can change root's password.


----------



## Omikron (Oct 20, 2010)

I start my server with putty. 

I don't know what you mean. That's my fist time with FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

As root, type [cmd=]passwd[/cmd]. And you really should start with reading the Handbook. See also this site for German documentation.


----------



## Omikron (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a FreeBSD 7.1 root.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations. But it's not clear what you mean.


----------



## Omikron (Oct 20, 2010)

I have an FreeBSD 7.1. I want to know how I can change the root password.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

Can you read post number 4 in this thread again? And/or passwd(1).


----------



## Omikron (Oct 20, 2010)

Ahh sorry I don't see it. It's like signature.


----------



## Omikron (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry I don't see it. 

Also I enter in Putty only passwd and that's all.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

Can you log in to begin with? Is that possible? Or can't you even log in?


----------



## Omikron (Oct 20, 2010)

I can login. 

I only want to change it because a old friend want to hack my root. so i want change it all two days


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

Then log in first, then go to the root user with su. At the prompt, type [cmd=]passwd[/cmd] type the new password, type it again, and you have a new password for the root user.


```
[user@box:~] $ su -
Password: **************
[root@box:~] # passwd
Changing local password for root
New Password: **************
Retype New Password: **************
[root@box:~] #
```

That should be enough. Please don't ask me to make a video ..


----------



## Omikron (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------

